# Trimming bolts on board up?



## silverbk (Apr 17, 2015)

Just received a work order note to return and trim the bolts on HUD boarding. I re read the HUD spec and could not find a requirement to do this.

Is this required in your area? Is it at the discretion of the PP company?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Send an email back saying "NO"

End of discussion


----------



## mikesbigtruck (Oct 31, 2016)

Was this a requirement in the workorder? If yes, then that's the terms you accepted. If no, then what ^he said.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I've seen a few orders where it states the bolts must be less than 2 inches sticking out. Most orders don't have anything though.


----------



## NJERPP (Sep 2, 2016)

It depends on the company, Ason's always included in their work order, Five Brothers never did, HUD does ask no more than two inches exposed for safety.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

It does depend on the company as NJERPP said, I know that if it is a realtor, bank, or investor direct that I'm working with who pays well, I always cut them short, and put caps on the ends of the bolts also, but those types of customers appreciate the effort and extra work put into the job. No way I'd do that for a national or regional.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

G 3 said:


> I've seen a few orders where it states the bolts must be less than 2 inches sticking out. Most orders don't have anything though.


To me it begs the question which is safer?

4 inches factory threads uncut,

or 1 inch with sharp edges from a hacksaw cut?

Obviously flush with the nut is best, but we all know what kind of "nutjobs" are out there.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Let me guess....you must take the full array of property condition photos while returning? Just a hunch.


----------



## silverbk (Apr 17, 2015)

P3+ said:


> Let me guess....you must take the full array of property condition photos while returning? Just a hunch.


They generally want full pictures on every visit. I am even seeing this stated on grass cuts. I always joke, "why I just put a new roof on, while I'm there"

Their answer is maybe we will get some work out of your pictures.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

silverbk said:


> They generally want full pictures on every visit. I am even seeing this stated on grass cuts. I always joke, "why I just put a new roof on, while I'm there"
> 
> Their answer is maybe we will get some work out of your pictures.


Your answer should be PAY me! The focus for all of us should be to get paid for every move we make on someone else's jobsite.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If I wasn't so trusting, I'd suspect they sent me back out to the property as a ruse and were using my photos to bill the "client" for a pcr or something. Nahhh


----------



## silverbk (Apr 17, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> If I wasn't so trusting, I'd suspect they sent me back out to the property as a ruse and were using my photos to bill the "client" for a pcr or something. Nahhh


I have been getting a lot of those type of work orders. specifically to address conditions that "were reported by inspectors" buy don't actually exist.

Of course they want complete crime scene photos on every visit.

I found the cause of this in this particular instance. My company hired a client rep who thinks this stuff is on the level. I don't know where she came from but she has been a pain the ass. Asks me for an ETA on every single order, usually before I even get to read it. Anyway she came up with a contractor manual and sure enough trimming bolts to within 1/4 inch of the nut is in there. So regardless of what the client actually wants or expects, she simply sends me back to do it.


----------

